# 'True Detective' DP tv-show?



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I never heard of this TV-show before. I accidentaly stumbled upon youtube trailers of it. From what i've seen it's the most DP tv-show ever made. As a DP sufferer i don't think it's necesairly a good idea to watch this show, but i thought it was pretty cool just to look at the trailers and the deep monologues. If the director or something is a DP sufferer it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

First season was awesome. I enjoyed it. Very existential and philosophical monologues throughout. If that sort of thing doesn't trigger you I highly recommend it. The main character is depressed throughout the film but has a change of heart at the end.. kind of uplifting


----------



## drewr007 (Sep 21, 2017)

Amazing show. Quite existential. There is some dp/ dr but I thought it was presented like a leftover effect of hallucinogens. Probably not the best thing to watch unless you're in a good place.


----------

